# March Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ardeagold - Amos*









*Banner - Ripley*









*BELLA - Bella*









*Bonnie_Gold - Bonnie*









*Booker - Booker*









*BridiesMum - Bridie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*









*Claire's_Friend-Rose_Lee*










*Dixies_Mom - Dixie*









*Doreens - Monty*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ellas Mom - Ella*









*Ellie123 -Ellie*









*goblue_scott - Maize*









*golden_hovawart - Priska*









*Golden_parent*









*GoldenFrost - Tara*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*harlowsmom - Harlow*









*hucks_mom - HuckHarley*









*HUDSON - Hudson*









*Jazzys_Mom - SunnyRose*









*Joe - Kia & Lila*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kandy - Misty*









*KerryandMollysmum - Kerry*









*Kindell - Maple*









*Lestorm*









*Lexies_Mom - Crap Bag*









*mylissyk - Robbie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*NewParentsTo9*









*nGoldenm - Max*









*[email protected] - Mandy*









*sharlin - Skyler*









*WarGamer*


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Rick, you need to take out the pic of Tom as that one was from last months, bet you're whoooped with sorting all this out for us !!


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Must I only choose one.......... :bowl: 

So many nice pics......... I like Pics


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I've narrowed my choice down to... 5 of them! I guess I have some more narrowing to do. Oh, the pressure! 

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

why does there only have to be 12 months in the year?......I say do a daily one...better yet a hourly one...LOL....too hard to choose


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my! I'm going to have to give this one more thought & come back to this thread. I've got too many favorites that I can't imagine voting against to actually vote for just one.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Hey Rick, you need to take out the pic of Tom as that one was from last months, bet you're whoooped with sorting all this out for us !!


Yeah....you're right... Did you send one for the Calendar this month?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Hey Rick, you need to take out the pic of Tom as that one was from last months, bet you're whoooped with sorting all this out for us !!


There....I'll use your mud picture, until I find out if you sent me another. I thought I had a new Calendar picture from you....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought for the calendar, the pictures were only suppose to be of goldens...No humans... Did the rules change again???????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont think the rule changed.....maybe he just made an exception, but if you let one person/dog pic in, then you gotta let others in... same with non-Golden dogs....

At least that's how I see it.

I voted for Tyler (BrinkleysMom)  Love LOVE LOVE that picture.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My point was...There could have been plenty of others who had a photo with humans in it and didnt post it because it was said only goldens.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's very true. But when I think of Golden Calendars, I picture lots of awesome shots of Goldens... not people or mixes.

So, I think we need to really lay down the law, so to speak, and figure out what the real rules are. Because it went from Goldens Only (the fun contests can be kids, other breeds, whatever) to I dunno what the rules are now...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So far each month something has changed in the rules and that is why I havent posted anymore for the contest......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that... it's kinda frustrating  Hopefully next month we'll just stick with the rules.

I love the pictures you post


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> There....I'll use your mud picture, until I find out if you sent me another. I thought I had a new Calendar picture from you....


Rick, I did not enter a pic of Tom for the March calander, only 1 for the mud one. As Tom won the Feb calander contest I feel it only fair I don't enter another. I did e-mail you the full size pic though, so that's probably where the confusion lies.

Dave


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Rick, I did not enter a pic of Tom for the March calander, only 1 for the mud one. As Tom won the Feb calander contest I feel it only fair I don't enter another. I did e-mail you the full size pic though, so that's probably where the confusion lies.
> 
> Dave


I will take your picture out then....makes sense to me.

By the way, for whoever voted for Tom, you CAN change your vote.


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

I voted for Carson i like the photo


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I removed davebeech's photo of Tom.....at his request....

So the three members who had already voted for him can vote again....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted for gplden lover. It is a beautiful picture that shows every bit of the dog, from nose to tail. Wonderful!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on guys, Over 300 have read, but only a handful have voted. Support your favourite pic.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted for Kindell - Maple. Gotta love that face!!!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I vote for the puppies, I love puppies!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> So far each month something has changed in the rules and that is why I havent posted anymore for the contest......


 
I think its all just for a bit of fun, doesnt matter if there are humans or mixes, it can only show the wonderful temperment that goldens have. I shall throw in a few pics each month, but with all the fantastic photos that are entered don't expect to actually win anything. So chin up guys and enjoy the pics posted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> I think its all just for a bit of fun, doesnt matter if there are humans or mixes, it can only show the wonderful temperment that goldens have. I shall throw in a few pics each month, but with all the fantastic photos that are entered don't expect to actually win anything. So chin up guys and enjoy the pics posted.


Actually for the calendar there are rules .... The other contest ...(this month the mud /action ) is only for fun.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't remember which one I voted in! :doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I can't remember which one I voted in! :doh:


If it still gives you an option to vote, you haven't voted yet. Once you vote, it will show you the standings.

Also, two pictures have been removed, so if you had voted for one of the removed photos, you will be able to vote again, as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL.....The hair dye has seeped into my brain. I finally realized I hadn't voted after looking at the photos and seeing the line-up. I think my connective tissue is no longer connected!:uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I already voted once, now its telling me I need to vote again....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I already voted once, now its telling me I need to vote again....


Then you voted for one of the pictures that was removed from the contest....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How come the one I wanted was removed  It was an awesome pic


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> How come the one I wanted was removed  It was an awesome pic


It was removed by her request....if you want to know more, ask her. But it was my favorite picture, too....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I know the story now. I really enjoyed that pic, now I have to sit for another hour and pick one out again :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I know the story now. I really enjoyed that pic, now I have to sit for another hour and pick one out again :


And it's never an easy choice. I usually wait until the last day to vote....after 14 days of studying. But it never gets easy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sure doesn't.... I've narrowed it down to 4, just don't know what one to pick lol


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

For those that haven't voted or need to vote again, I can help make your decision easier.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Well...whew...that was hard...AGAIN..lol but I enjoy these pics so much. This time around goldenlovers' Tucker got my vote. It's a beautiful shot, and it means 'spring' to me to see a little snow with a bit of grass showing through, and he's so cute, he melts my heart lol...congrats to everyone for the fabulous pics, they're all winners


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, thank you  and thank you to the other person who voted for Tuckie!

I voted for Lestorm, something about a bunch of wet puppies in a tub, I just couldn't resist! lol


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Actually for the calendar there are rules .... The other contest ...(this month the mud /action ) is only for fun.....


OOps! OK! Im new here and learning. So rules must be rules i guess. Arent we able to bend them just a little? She really is a sweety!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I looked at tuckers pic and thought what a perfect pic for a calander. Its clear, unmessy and shows one beautiful golden from head to toe. What could be better.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont think that we should be able to see whos been voted for until the very end. It makes it all that more exciting.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lestorm said:


> I dont think that we should be able to see whos been voted for until the very end. It makes it all that more exciting.


I also wanted that feature, but the vBulletin Polls don't offer that choice....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> I looked at tuckers pic and thought what a perfect pic for a calander. Its clear, unmessy and shows one beautiful golden from head to toe. What could be better.


Well, thanks again!!


----------



## vicfion (Apr 12, 2005)

Only allow to vote one photo? Gosh this is tough.. Too many favorite.. I guess I have to make decision real soon.... Thanks everyone for wonderful photos to share... Fiona


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vicfion said:


> Only allow to vote one photo? Gosh this is tough.. Too many favorite.. I guess I have to make decision real soon.... Thanks everyone for wonderful photos to share... Fiona


We've even discussed the idea of allowing more than one vote......but I'd be worried that we'd end up with 40 pictures all tied for first....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, that would probably be the case lol I know I wish I could vote for many, but I think it's best to just have one vote each.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> We've even discussed the idea of allowing more than one vote......but I'd be worried that we'd end up with 40 pictures all tied for first....


Yeah, I'd vote for every pic....just to cause problems.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Of course you would...lol gah :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, I'd vote for every pic....just to cause problems.


I imagine many would vote for all, just because they're all good....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I imagine many would vote for all, just because they're all good....


Yeah...but my reasons would be better.....


----------

